# First Puppy Training Class



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Well it was HECTIC!! Binky was sooooooooooooo excited that she barely listened to me and when crazy! I did struggle when they said to give the lead a little pull as I was scared of hurting her throat/neck which I know is ridiculous!! 

I was a sweaty mess by the end of it 

I was v proud mummy at the beginning when she said call their name and treat them, which I did..then just out of pure habit I said sit..which she did and gave me her paw.....

Lessons for next week...make sure she does not have such an exciting and busy day as she has today, and take tastier treats!!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

What a smart girl!! She sounds like she deserves an A+ as this was her first class!! Poor mummy deserves her gin!! Well done!


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

Haha awww bless! Sounds like you need a well-earned rest now..!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Sounds as if Binky enjoyed herself


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

She did! Now she is going mental and won't go to bed!!


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

I thought the idea behind them was to tire your puppy out?!  Lol


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

yes you would have thought so wouldn't you! I think they get over tired and go on overdrive! On the upside she went 12-7am in her crate..dry


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

clever girl Binky! She does sound over tired. Good luck getting her to bed tonight!


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Rafferty's first puppy class was this week too. It was a bit manic because some of the older puppies were very noisy and, at first, Raff was a bit overwhemed and excited. He performed an off-lead recall ok but wouldn't lie down from sitting-much more interested in chewing my watch strap. We've been practicing at home since and he does it ok as long as I'm not wearing my watch !! His favourite bit of the class was hareing round the puppy pen with an 11 week old Bichon, she was a third of his size but knew how to stand up for herself!!
When we came home, he had his food and crashed out in his bed. We took a very sleepy puppy out for his last wee at 10.30, put him in his crate and woke him at 6.30 the next morning. We don't usually get disturbed in the night but it was unusual not to have the mad 1/2 hour.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Fisrt day at school is so very exhausting! I think all training classes should come with a subcription for on line gin!


----------

